# Seltzer Water



## a.pamplona1996 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to planted tanks, and I've read a lot about using yeast to deliver co2 to a small tank. But I'm wondering if instead of the yeast and sugar in a bottle method, I can put seltzer tablets and water in the bottle to supply co2 to an aquarium. Thank you!


----------



## KrisAmbrose (Oct 1, 2012)

The tablet would run out to quickly and not provide enough Co2. It would have to be done on a very large scale to be effective, but at that rate, it would no longer be cost effective.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigred35 (Apr 25, 2012)

i found a tablet system at petco.. it worked good for the small tank i tried it on really was shocked.. it was my frist go at it... the problem was i had use three tabs a week to keep the levs going and co2 up... and it was like 10 dallers for a box of new tablets.. got to high... so now am doing a sugar&yeast mix.. with a dry yeast(cost range 90cent to 1.30) depends on what store.. than sugar.. i went to 99cent store and got a 3liter bottle for my mix..... the mix last between 12-16 days depends on amount of sugar.. you will have to play with it some..


----------

